# المضخات وانواعها



## qusayabdul (22 مايو 2011)

المضخات وانواعها صور متحركة مع محاضرات تعليمية في الروابط ادناه مع تحياتي المهندس قصي
http://www.4shared.com/document/3ISsmr6m/pumps_SEAL.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/UwhiHamc/pumps_types_2010.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/RA7tw7OV/pumps_types_animations.html


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (22 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## السيد مغيرة (23 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووور


----------



## eng.shymaa alhlow (23 مايو 2011)

يسلمووووووو شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بيك 
تحياتي


----------



## محمد بابكر النشيب (23 مايو 2011)

ابداع


----------



## محمد الكبيسي (30 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بيك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 يونيو 2011)

وتحياتنا لك مهندس قصي 
على المحاضرات المفيدة 

شاكرين لك مساهماتك في الملتقى.


----------



## مصطفى مطر 85 (30 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لحسن صنيعكم


----------



## khalid hurmuzlu (30 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اسحاق عمان (5 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (6 أغسطس 2011)

goooooooooooooood


----------



## محمد حسن جبر (5 مارس 2012)

بارك الله لك


----------



## vutek (24 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## انورالخالدي (9 مايو 2012)

aaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## سعيد معمل (10 مايو 2012)

عاشت الايادى ياغالى


----------



## maladili (13 مايو 2012)

معلومات قيمة جدا جداً


----------



## maladili (25 مايو 2012)

*ملف أكسل صغير جداً هام جداً جداً لحساب حجم المضخة المناسبة لعمل معين وحسب نوع الأنبوب للتحميل*

*وهذا رابط لمن يحتاج الى برنامج للحصول على حسابات حول قدرة المضخة المناسبة لنقل اي سائل الى مسافة معينة باستخدام اي نوع من الأنابيب للتحميل أضغط هنــــــــــــــــا*


----------

